
Boeing’s fix tames the ‘tiger’ in the 737 MAX flight controls - petilon
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/boeings-fix-tames-the-tiger-in-the-737-max-flight-controls/
======
petilon
Excerpts from the story:

 _To get the flying public equally comfortable with the MAX, Boeing needs also
to counter a recurring theme on social media: the idea that software shouldn’t
have been needed in the first place and that the plane’s large engines throw
its aerodynamic balance out of whack and make it “inherently unstable.”_

 _Boeing says MCAS is needed not for stability but only to make the MAX feel
the same to a pilot as the previous 737 model. The airplane will fly safely
with or without MCAS, Boeing insists._

------
FatalLogic
Maybe Boeing should publish the MCAS source?

